# Solved: nod32 scan many files blocked



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

I have Vista Home Premium. When I scan with nod32 antivirus many files are blocked or cannot be opened. I suspect this has to do with User contol or running as an administrator. What is the best way to set it up to make sure all files are scanned and it runs everytime with admin control. When I log on to my laptop I log on as the admin.
thanks,
G


----------



## lunarlander (Sep 22, 2007)

Are you using the lastest version of Nod? It should be Vista compatible and shouldnt require any workarounds. But you can try this: right click on the exe and choose properties, go to the Compatibility tab and checkmark 'Run this program as an administrator'.


----------



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

I have checked it now to run as administrator. I will look up my version, but I think it is the latest. Thanks.
G


----------



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

Ah, I was not running the latest version. But I am now and unless you hear from me all is well.....thanks.
G


----------



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

After running a scan with the latest version of nod32, the log shows quite a number of areas where access is not allowed or an error opening.......that sort of thing. J

Just curious, if you remember next time you finish a scan could you click on the log and see if you have a number of items listed in blue with those kind of items. Or anyone else who runs nod 32 if you happen to remember and don't mind.
thanks,
G


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

That happened all the time when I had 2.7. Most of the inaccessible files appeared to be Windows (in use?) or files password protected by other security apps. I did worry about if for a while when I first got NOD, but soon relaxed!

I must admit that I haven't looked at a detailed log since I upgraded to V 3, (just happy to see 'no infections' I suppose) but I will do next time.


----------



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

Ok thanks, as I also had a lot of blocked files with 2.7, but just trying to make sure that the ones and amounts I have with V3 are normal..........I'm also happy to see no infections with nod32....I think it is quite good.
G


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

I've just finished a scan of most of my C drive and there must be several hundred entries about files that weren't checked.

The majority are blue and mostly relate to my ISP software with some relating to an old anti trojan I have or Spybot. The reasons given include, 'bad archive', 'password protected archive', 'unknown compression method and one 'file is not an archive'?

I also have some brown entries that mostly relate to one old game with a few mentioning Sun Java or Firefox. In the case of the brown entries the message is 'MIME is OK - internal scanning not performed'.

I don't have the slightest idea what any of it means, but I'm not worried about it either!


----------



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

Ok thanks for that. Mine were all blue, but I am not too sure what they all meant. I also don't worry about it too much. 

I might post the question at nod32 support about what entries should show up as not scanned. I will post what they say here if I do it. 
G


----------



## GEOFF (Mar 22, 1999)

Well, I copied my scan log for the nod32 support group and got a very good reply which makes everything clear. This portion of it explains:

An ESET Customer Care Representative has updated this case with the following information: 
Hello,

This is normal and will appear every time you run a scan. These files can't be scanned by NOD32 due to one or more of the following reasons:

1. The file is password protected (e.g. there are multiple user profiles on the computer).

2. The file is a Windows system or program file.

3. The file is currently in use by other programs or background processes.

Basically these blue lines are just informational, threats will appear in red. It should be noted that all anti-virus programs are unable to scan these type of files. The difference is that NOD32 notifies the user. 

Please let us know if we can be of further assistance.

Best regards,
ESET Customer Care


So there you go.................no worries. 
G


----------



## TOGG (Apr 2, 2002)

Well, I hoped/assumed/knew (delete as applicable) that it would be OK.

Good to learn that you got a full and helpful response fairly quickly too.

PS. If you're happy to treat this as a done deal you can click on Thread Tools at the top of the page and mark it 'Solved'.


----------

